# *Breaking News* HUP iPhone 4 info.



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

Last year, Rogers provided a special iPhone upgrade that gave iPhone 3G owners the chance to upgrade to iPhone 3GS before their normal hardware upgrade eligibility. This year, we’re doing it again – and we’re expanding it to give millions more customers the chance to get an iPhone 4 at a discounted price! Every Rogers customer with a smartphone, quick messaging device, or regular cellphone (purchased on contract before June 7, 2010) is eligible for a discount on a new iPhone 4!

At time of launch, an eligibility tool will be introduced on Rogers.com that allows customers and sales representatives to validate their eligibility for exclusive offers and discounts based on their profile. The link (and all additional HUP information) will be available in Sales Central, so keep an eye out for it!

Source - iPhone in Canada


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

This means Fido will also offer it and means I'm eligible.


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

Lars said:


> This means Fido will also offer it and means I'm eligible.


Awesome right? I'm so glad I came across this, I feel much much better. Just so y'all know, I'll be picking up mine nice and early on Friday morning, ohhh yeahhh baby!


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

I'll be curious to see what this tacks on to the contract. An extra 3 years, an extra year, what?


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

The part I have a problem with is "Last year, Rogers provided a special iPhone upgrade that gave iPhone 3G owners the chance to upgrade to iPhone 3GS before their normal hardware upgrade eligibility"
They most certainly would NOT let me upgrade my 3G to 3Gs... believe me, I tried for MONTHS at the Rogers store, over the phone and 3rd Party Rogers wireless store...

Is there a source for this news?


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

thadley said:


> I'll be curious to see what this tacks on to the contract. An extra 3 years, an extra year, what?


Everytime I upgraded to a new iPhone I had to renew my 3yr contract from that day.


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

Elric said:


> The part I have a problem with is "Last year, Rogers provided a special iPhone upgrade that gave iPhone 3G owners the chance to upgrade to iPhone 3GS before their normal hardware upgrade eligibility"
> They most certainly would NOT let me upgrade my 3G to 3Gs... believe me, I tried for MONTHS at the Rogers store, over the phone and 3rd Party Rogers wireless store...
> 
> Is there a source for this news?


I walked into an Apple store last year upgraed my 3G to 3GS on the year anniversary and Iwas allowed. The source was from iPhone In Canada, not sure if I can post the link, is it allowed on this site?


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

If it is exactly the same deal as last year or better, I'll be there on launch day. I'll tack on an extra year of my contract if I can get the 32GB for $299 on Friday. I specifically passed up the 3GS for whatever was slated to come out this year. This would be good news...


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

cap10subtext said:


> If it is exactly the same deal as last year or better, I'll be there on launch day. I'll tack on an extra year of my contract if I can get the 32GB for $299 on Friday. I specifically passed up the 3GS for whatever was slated to come out this year. This would be good news...


Very good news. They'd be stupid to turn us away, they'd make more money from our three year contract than if we were to leave and go with another carrier. I told Rogers over the weekend that I wanted to cancel my contract with them if they would not let me upgrade. The sales rep told me they didn't want me to (of course) and that she was pretty sure we'll be able to upgrade even though it's only been a year into my new contract. She was sort of hinting to me that they will allow it but couldn't confirm (saving her ass).


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

DA187Suspect said:


> Everytime I upgraded to a new iPhone I had to renew my 3yr contract from that day.


Last year Rogers let people tack an extra 1 year onto their contract I believe? That's what I was wondering about.


----------



## inputoutput (Mar 11, 2008)

thadley said:


> Last year Rogers let people tack an extra 1 year onto their contract I believe? That's what I was wondering about.


making it a 4 year contract (assuming you have one year left on your current contract)? or would it simply be a 3 year contract starting from the moment of purchase? i wasn't interested in upgrading to the 3gs, so i didn't really pay attention to the details that were announced at the time.. 

i would like to upgrade, but am not at all interested in signing a four year contract that might make me ineligible for another upgrade until something crazy like 2014!


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Very nice, 32GB White 3GS iPhone for sale on Friday! Mint condition if anyone is interested


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

thadley said:


> Last year Rogers let people tack an extra 1 year onto their contract I believe? That's what I was wondering about.


For me, anytime I upgraded to a new iPhone, I had to start my 3 year contract over again, nothing extra regarding an extra year added on top.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

inputoutput said:


> making it a 4 year contract (assuming you have one year left on your current contract)? or would it simply be a 3 year contract starting from the moment of purchase? i wasn't interested in upgrading to the 3gs, so i didn't really pay attention to the details that were announced at the time..
> 
> i would like to upgrade, but am not at all interested in signing a four year contract that might make me ineligible for another upgrade until something crazy like 2014!


I believe it was such that, if you were 1 or 2 years into your 3 year contract you'd tack a year on top of it and get new customer pricing on a 3GS.

Don't quote me. Fido didn't have it so I never really looked into it.


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

thadley said:


> I believe it was such that, if you were 1 or 2 years into your 3 year contract you'd tack a year on top of it and get new customer pricing on a 3GS.
> 
> Don't quote me. Fido didn't have it so I never really looked into it.


I've NEVER had an extra year tacked on to my contract, just started my 3yr contract over from date of purchase.


----------



## inputoutput (Mar 11, 2008)

DA187Suspect said:


> I've NEVER had an extra year tacked on to my contract, just started my 3yr contract over from date of purchase.


on rogers or fido?


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

inputoutput said:


> on rogers or fido?


I am pretty sure that it doesn't matter who.
I was under the understanding that 3 years for a contract was the maximum allowable for cell companies (there is no such thing as a 4 year contract). 

You "restart" your 3 year with each upgrade, they cannot "tack on" any.


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

inputoutput said:


> on rogers or fido?


Always Rogers.


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

Elric said:


> I am pretty sure that it doesn't matter who.
> I was under the understanding that 3 years for a contract was the maximum allowable for cell companies (there is no such thing as a 4 year contract).
> 
> You "restart" your 3 year with each upgrade, they cannot "tack on" any.


Bingo.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Elric said:


> I am pretty sure that it doesn't matter who.
> I was under the understanding that 3 years for a contract was the maximum allowable for cell companies (there is no such thing as a 4 year contract).
> 
> You "restart" your 3 year with each upgrade, they cannot "tack on" any.


Hm, guess I must be misremembering. Ah well.


----------



## abc44 (Aug 28, 2008)

Elric said:


> I am pretty sure that it doesn't matter who.
> I was under the understanding that 3 years for a contract was the maximum allowable for cell companies (there is no such thing as a 4 year contract).
> 
> You "restart" your 3 year with each upgrade, they cannot "tack on" any.


False. Head on over to macrumors and you'll see the many links and facts posted there. Fido is the only carrier that stacks contracts, and they started doing it in February of this year. So if you have 1 year left, and you sign a 3 year contract, you're on till 2014!


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

The fact you can get an early upgrade actually seems very beneficial to customer, which makes me feel like there must be a catch somewhere. If I could upgrade my year old handset as well as keep it and get a brand new phone and only have to agree to a 3 year contract then I don't see why everyone wouldn't do this. You essentially get a year old iPhone that you can sell for $400 and just have to re-up for 3 years. That just doesn't sound right knowing how money grubbing Rogers is.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Lars said:


> This means Fido will also offer it and means I'm eligible.


Not necessarily. Fido didn't have the same upgrade "deal" as Rogers last year. LAst year Rogers customers who spent more than $100/month on their cell bill (pre-tax) were offered the 3GS for $199/$299 even if they just got a 3G the year before.

Customers who didn't have monthly bills over $100 were not offered the deal and Fido customers got screwed with a $100 bonus Fido Dollars if you want to upgrade to a 3GS - regardless of how much you pay per month.


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

fyrefly said:


> Not necessarily. Fido didn't have the same upgrade "deal" as Rogers last year. LAst year Rogers customers who spent more than $100/month on their cell bill (pre-tax) were offered the 3GS for $199/$299 even if they just got a 3G the year before.
> 
> Customers who didn't have monthly bills over $100 were not offered the deal and Fido customers got screwed with a $100 bonus Fido Dollars if you want to upgrade to a 3GS - regardless of how much you pay per month.


I was allowed to upgrade with Rogers last year from the 3G to the 3GS, on the one year anniversary of my contract. bought 3G July '08, upgraded to 3GS July '09. I do not spend more than $75 per month, this includes my regular voice plan as my $30 6GB data plan/month and I only paid $299 for the 32GB. Walked into the Apple store, had no problems.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Fido does stack contracts and when i was talking to the CSR on the phone today they insisted it was industry standard and everyone did that...the good news for us though is that you're allowed one free transfer from Fido to Rogers if you've been with Fido over 12 months and have never transferred before...so on Friday both my wife and I will be leaving Fido and going to Rogers, signing up for a new 3 year contract and getting the iPhone4. Good riddance to Fido's absurd policy.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

DA187Suspect said:


> I was allowed to upgrade with Rogers last year from the 3G to the 3GS, on the one year anniversary of my contract. bought 3G July '08, upgraded to 3GS July '09. I do not spend more than $75 per month, this includes my regular voice plan as my $30 6GB data plan/month and I only paid $299 for the 32GB. Walked into the Apple store, had no problems.


Hearing all of these is really pissin me off now. I tried for SIX MONTHS to upgrade from 3G to 3Gs and no mater what I tried, they would not budge.

Oh well, I have a girl setting one aside for me (with her own) Friday, gotta love social networking!


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Elric said:


> The part I have a problem with is "Last year, Rogers provided a special iPhone upgrade that gave iPhone 3G owners the chance to upgrade to iPhone 3GS before their normal hardware upgrade eligibility"
> They most certainly would NOT let me upgrade my 3G to 3Gs... believe me, I tried for MONTHS at the Rogers store, over the phone and 3rd Party Rogers wireless store...
> 
> Is there a source for this news?


They offered it to me too - it depends on when you bought your 3G.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

hayesk said:


> They offered it to me too - it depends on when you bought your 3G.


I bought it July 11th, release day. And spent about $110/month on my bill. I was pissed. At one point a phone jockey said they could let me get a 3Gs for the low low upgrade price of $550...


----------



## MunnyGuy (Jan 22, 2009)

I had to fight for my upgrade too but it was due to an error in their accounting. I got a 3G at launch was notified that I was eligible for an upgrade by email. Went in and waited in line to be told that I did not qualify. Several calls later and hours on the phone it was found that halfway through my time with the 3G I signed up for a loyalty discount with Rogers over the phone. This act somehow interrupted my revenue stream and caused the system to only credit me with 5 months of service although I had it for much longer. By the time it was corrected all 3GS stock was depleted (SIGH). While on business I popped into the Apple store got my new Rogers contact and they manually allowed me the upgrade.

This may be why they are refusing to notify any one of HUP eligibility as their system is rigid and they had quite a few issues last time.


----------

